# Mannnu Ginnnobbliii



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Vs. Heats

29 points
8/12 from the field
5/6 from 3
8/10 f.t.
7 rebounds
7 assists
6 steals
1 block

Do you need other ? :grinning: :laugh:


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

GOAT?


----------



## Lakers6010 (Mar 18, 2003)

Yes he's a goat, goat is such a nice animal, goat milk is awesome


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Man, there've been some monster all-around games by several players tonight:

Kobe - 41, 7, and 8
Hill - 27, 12, 4 and 4
Francis - 32, 8 and 9
Walker - 27, 8, 7 and 3
Ginobili - 29, 7, 7 and 6
Marbury - 21, 7 and 10
Artest - 29, 6 and 5

They all shot well from the field too.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

JO had a monster game too. 

Actually this whole 2nd week of hte season, you had Dirk, Wade and Bron lighting it up earlier as well.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> Man there've been some monster all-around games by several players tonight:
> 
> Kobe - 41, 7, and 8
> ...


Don't forget Jermaine O'Neal pouring in a career high 39, or the other O'Neal with a 20-20 game. From watching the Lakers vs. Magic, I can tell you that Kobe, Francis and Hill all played spectacular games. Kobe was huge in the clutch, but the Magic were able to hang on. Grant Hill nailed a couple 3-pointers in the last couple minutes of the game too to ice it. Hedo Turkoglu and Pat Garrity combined for 44 points and 9 threes tonight also. Man, with all that said, I think statline of the night goes to Ginobili. Damn.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq had like 23 and 21 tonight too...

Manu was lights out though, he's damn good and plays the game the right way


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't forget Jermaine O'Neal pouring in a career high 39, or the other O'Neal with a 20-20 game. From watching the Lakers vs. Magic, I can tell you that Kobe, Francis and Hill all played spectacular games. Kobe was huge in the clutch, but the Magic were able to hang on. Grant Hill nailed a couple 3-pointers in the last couple minutes of the game too to ice it. Hedo Turkoglu and Pat Garrity combined for 44 points and 9 threes tonight also. Man, with all that said, I think statline of the night goes to Ginobili. Damn.


I know, I was referring mainly to all-around games. 

I would've stuck The O'Neal brothers in there if they had gotten a couple more assists.

Al Harrington deserves mention though: 17, 10 and 7.


----------



## GODisaSpursFan (Mar 25, 2003)

Manu did all that in *35 minutes.*


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Ray Ray with 13, 2 and 2 in the first quarter. Let's see if he makes the list.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

With Sam Cassell not looking as good as last year, maybe Manu will be an all-star?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

God I love that guy. Who can't like GINOBLIIIIIIII.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

what a steal in the draft...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> God I love that guy. Who can't like GINOBLIIIIIIII.


Exactly, the guy's all over the court, running non-stop back-and-forth creating havoc on the opposing team. Even if he's playing against you you gotta appreciate the way he plays.


----------



## Fangio (Nov 7, 2003)

I post once in a while but I told you that Manu needed more plays for him, in that sense he will easily put above 20 points per game, and as usuall complete a sheet with every other stadistic, plus usuall invisible but tangible stuff, how many turning points in games he already MADE? sometimes a steal, sometimes a 3 pointer, sometimes a superb dunk?..etc..etc... 

Anyway with an still pragmatic team is amazing the numbers he is throwing, imagine him in a team playing FOR him? of course he more than probably won't win a thing, but his abilities in every aspect: stealing (sick risky style here, plus the problem already start when he steal it cause then he can dunk it in the face of ANYONE), passing (the best aspect of him in my view, he can be a very good guard btw), shooting (not his best aspect but all he need is to leave him shot without Pop taking him out at a single mistake like before, anyway he tried them anyway and even in the other seasons many defining instances were left to him), dribbling, he sure can dunk, athletism, AND BALLS, HE IS FEARLESS AND HE IS THERE WHEN IT COUNTS, plus a pain in the *** for his hustling..he doesn't have a really bad aspect other than being quite maniac and too damn risky many times, but is not like he won't take responsabilty for his errors, is just that in order for the best Manu, you have to leave him to be a crazy Manu sometimes, which btw isn't that the case of many settle down stars? or isn't than even the awesome Kobe (not irony here, he is awesome) many times put giant numbers but shot almost everything and played 40 minutes? of course then he can have all in all, what I mean is that patience, the respect for a foreigner, worse sudaca, worse white, worse fearless who dares to risk being a rookie, worse with a total opposite style of his team and coach, HE NEEDED that patience....that his achieves so far, his professionalism, and why not his triumphs with the NT is now receiving, this also translate to many fouls once not seeing suddenly are, and many that aren't now will BE, not a minor aspect in NBA btw.

Finally in a SHOW NBA is, he is one of the most impredictable players out there without a doubt, is not the usuall consistent, efficient foreigner, he dares to plays with lots of flair..in the country of flair, that's balls too.

PD: If Scola (average in Spain right now something like 25 points per game and 10 rebounds, was here...well Spurs will be even more candidates)

PD2: I'm being a fanatic? OF COURSE, but I've watched so much of him that I'm not surprise AT ALL.

Sorry for the long post, but I'm not surprise because of his level, many italians are a pain in the *** with him since day one..they SAW him before, I'm being argie too. He is a complete package and his winning mentallity is out of this planet, plus and the most important aspect in every great athlete in the history of any game: TEAM first, and never, but never STOP learning, no matter age, no matter anything, always is time to work in errors to add stuff.


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

Manu sure did improve his shooting this season!


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

When do we start talking about this guy as one of the elite guards in basketball? He is better than Ray Allen, better than Paul Pierce, better than Vince Carter, better than Lebron James, better than Dwyane Wade, better than every elite shooting guard in the league outside of Bryant and McGrady. Keep sleeping.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> When do we start talking about this guy as one of the elite guards in basketball? He is better than Ray Allen, better than Paul Pierce, better than Vince Carter, better than Lebron James, better than Dwyane Wade, better than every elite shooting guard in the league outside of Bryant and McGrady. Keep sleeping.


he isnt better than any one of those guards there mabye argueably CLOSE but not better


----------



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

> When do we start talking about this guy as one of the elite guards in basketball? He is better than Ray Allen, better than Paul Pierce, better than Vince Carter, better than Lebron James, better than Dwyane Wade, better than every elite shooting guard in the league outside of Bryant and McGrady. Keep sleeping.


Yeah thats a big stretch. But if he did keep up this type of production than he could be on the same plain as most of these guys, except the elite sgs of course.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

As Bill Walton said..

Ginobili plays basketball the right way.

He is so underrated, he can shoot, can penerate, hustles, can dribble the ball everywhere. He is as good as any guard, he is spectacular in his own right. He can play both types of basketball, this guys is simply amazing. He is also so smart basketball wise, probably smartest shooting guard in the league.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Imagine if he had Shaqs' body.


----------



## GODisaSpursFan (Mar 25, 2003)

So far in five games this season Manu is avg:

23 pts, 7 rebs, 4 asts, 3 stls in *31 minutes.*


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SamTheMan67</b>!
> 
> he isnt better than any one of those guards there mabye argueably CLOSE but not better


he could not be better than Vince, Pierce,Allen, Francis... but in my team I want Manu If u want to win u got to take Manu:laugh:


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

:grinning: 
http://telebasket.libero.it/servizio.asp?sottotipo=42&id=32120&ext=str_h3_200

:laugh: 
http://telebasket.libero.it/servizio.asp?sottotipo=48&id=32120&ext=str_h9_200


----------



## maradro (Aug 2, 2003)

where is artest fan to tell us ginobili is overpaid?? 

the spurs sure did overpay this summer, artest just picked the wrong guard


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

Hold on this is just one game remember what happened to Manu last year he was a starter reduced to a bench player because his stats were tailing off. Iam not saying this will happen this year but the season is only 5-6 games old and is too early to tell. That was a great statline though. I think shaq deserves alot of credit he took a bunch of scrubs in the heat minus wade to being close to San Antonio. i think when shaq got his 5th foul the team was only down by 1 point.


----------



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

> Hold on this is just one game remember what happened to Manu last year he was a starter reduced to a bench player because his stats were tailing off.


His stats were not falling. He came back from the injury list and had one game where he made a few bad turnovers. Hedo was playing badly and didn't exactly EARN that starters spot. Manu at his worst was still better than Hedo was playing off the bench at the beggining of the 0304 season.

They did it for Hedos confidence. Manu was still finishing games. 

Who knows what he will do this season? But the bottom line is Hedo didn't exactly 'earn' the starting spot, and Manu's worst games before being a bench player were still a decent amount better than Hedo's games off the bench in 0304 first half of the season.


----------



## GODisaSpursFan (Mar 25, 2003)

Manu was not put on the bench because of bad numbers.

He was put on the bench because:

A. The bench missed the energy and offensive spark he gave during his rookie season/during the championship run. 

B. Hedo needed his confidence boosted and Pop felt him starting would help with that.

C. Manu was coming back from two different injures that kept him out 5-8 games.

His being placed back on the bench had NOTHING to do with any type of bad play from him. Atleast have your facts right.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MagnusPinus</b>!
> 
> 
> he could not be better than Vince, Pierce,Allen, Francis... but in my team I want Manu If u want to win u got to take Manu:laugh:


cant argue with his attitude or winning personality thats for sure


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm hoping that Popovich will leave the man in the lineup and let him do his thing. Manu didn't score a lot against the Hawks tonight, but he still contributed with 9 assists, 4 rebounds, and 2 steals. Manu's shooting is going to come down, and along with that will fall his scoring average. I'm not expecting the guy to average 20 points per game, but I'm expecting him to score 20 every now-and-then. 



This is the real Manu so far this season. You just have to accept his poor TO's, his erratic shooting, and his foul trouble. Run some plays for him, and take off the leash, and let the man play some ball.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Ginobli is a great player and the Spurs will be a great team for a long time. Duncan can play until he is 40 and Manu is about 26 and TP is about 23-24. They got a long time to dominate.

BFreak.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

PLus Zach had 26/17 against the Raps. 

BFreak.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Manu Ginobili hasn't even played 30 minutes per game in quite awhile. The same thing always seems to happen to him, he has a few spectacular games at the beginning of the season, but eventually Popovich gets tired of his inconsistent play and takes away some of his minutes.

Ginobili is one of the NBA's biggest teases.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> Manu Ginobili hasn't even played 30 minutes per game in quite awhile. The same thing always seems to happen to him, he has a few spectacular games at the beginning of the season, but eventually Popovich gets tired of his inconsistent play and takes away some of his minutes.
> 
> Ginobili is one of the NBA's biggest teases.




Sean Elliot, who does a lot of games for the Spurs on the local stations, had a pretty good reasoning behind why he only plays 30 minutes. He said that since Manu plays like a mad man every moment he's in there, it's best off that his minutes are limited so he doesn't kill himself. I don't agree with it 100%, but it's the best reasoning I've heard as to why Manu doesn't play 35 minutes per game, like he should.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> Sean Elliot, who does a lot of games for the Spurs on the local stations, had a pretty good reasoning behind why he only plays 30 minutes. He said that since Manu plays like a mad man every moment he's in there, it's best off that his minutes are limited so he doesn't kill himself. I don't agree with it 100%, but it's the best reasoning I've heard as to why Manu doesn't play 35 minutes per game, like he should.


I don't believe that, because if it were true, we would see the Spurs saving Manu early in the season, and then playing him 35 minutes per game in the games that matter. But Manu didn't even average 30 minutes per game in the playoffs last year. 

I think the real reason is, Popovich just doesn't like Manu's game that much, so he keeps taking him out and wasting minutes on guys like Beno Udrih and Devin Brown. Don't get me wrong, these guys have nice role player potential, but it's pretty obvious that they're never going to be as good as Manu. It's one of the reasons I think Popovich is overrated, though it's hard to find fault with him when the Spurs are at the top of the NBA yet again.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Stop horsing around Manu and be an all star.


----------



## dastrey (Dec 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> 
> I think the real reason is, Popovich just doesn't like Manu's game that much, so he keeps taking him out and wasting minutes on guys like Beno Udrih and Devin Brown. Don't get me wrong, these guys have nice role player potential, but it's pretty obvious that they're never going to be as good as Manu. It's one of the reasons I think Popovich is overrated, though it's hard to find fault with him when the Spurs are at the top of the NBA yet again.



Pop has been limiting Manu's minutes due to fatigue. He is starting to get worn out from playing in the olympics and his 100 mph pace. 
The reason he didn't average too many minutes last year was because he came off the bench. He was always fresh in the 4th when it counted the most though.


----------

